# Bear Lake Info Needed



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Hello, 

First off I would like to thank everyone here for the great intel I have gathered from my short time on the boards. It has helped a lot!

With that said, here is my first question. I am thinking about heading up to Bear lake this weekend. I have never been there before so it will be a fun little road trip, and if I can get into some fish while I am there, well that's just gravy  

I will be fishing from shore with both fly and spinning gear. I will be camping somewhere in the area as well. Does anyone have any advice on how target the cutts I hear so much about? Locations, gear, etc? I also prefer primitive camping over developed sites, so if anyone has any advice on where to look that would be greatly appreciated. I have 4x4 so I can get way out there is necessary (I love my truck!).

Thanks in advance for any help. What a great discovery these boards have been  

-Dagwood


----------



## Davpmars (May 12, 2010)

Sorry man - I posted a very similar thread just a few weeks ago and nobody responded so I ended up not fishing at all. When I got there, you can see Carp all over but I don't care to fish for those. I would check this place out http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/index ... 9775390625)&mt=G_NORMAL_MAP

Good luck


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't read many reports about shore fishing at Bear Lake.
Most are using boats and either trolling of jigging for Macs and Cutts.
I hope that someone else will have more info.
Here is a link to some information.

http://utahoutdoors.com/pages/Howtobearlake.htm
I hope it helps,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Cool 8) 

Grandpa D - Thanks for the input. You validated what I was already thinking... Bear lake is not a good spot for us shore bound fisherman. Sure looks like a beautiful place though. I think I am going to just stop and visit on the way to the Tetons instead of making it a fishing destination  

Davpmars - Thank you for the link. My other option is to head up to the remote lakes in the Uintas and just pray for open water. Based on the map you provided, the Uintas are hot right now, so that is where I am heading! 

Reports to follow


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i caught a big cut out of there a few years ago i just put on some waders went out as far as i could and was throwing spinners and within minutes a caught a keeper for dinner. i think a great deal depends on the time of day sun up and sun down especially if you are fishing from shore. just put something heavy on throw it out a mile and let er sink. if i was going to go to bear lake i wouldnt be scared to fish from the shore might get skunked but that happens to all us anyway.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have posted several trips from Bear lake on here. Do a quick search and you should get some answers. You will be hard pressed to catch much from the shore unless you longline Cisco and have a raft/tube/boat/canoe to get your bait out a couple hundred yards. Try power bait casted as far out as possible. You should get some bows or cutts if you hit the right spot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have posted several trips from Bear lake on here. Do a quick search and you should get some answers. You will be hard pressed to catch much from the shore unless you longline Cisco and have a raft/tube/boat/canoe to get your bait out a couple hundred yards. Try power bait casted as far out as possible. You should get some bows or cutts if you hit the right spot.


Cool, Does anyone long line anymore Brody?

It use to be popular on the east side.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Ah!

Thanks again for the input fellas. 

That search feature sure is nice. I think I will use it before asking another question :roll: :O•-:


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

The fish and game planted 5000 Rainbows this spring in Bear Lake, in hopes of giveing shore fisherman a better chance of catching fish. They said the other trout go deep in the heat of the summer where the rainbows will stay close to shore. Not sure how to put up the link from KSL, but if you go to KSLs web page and do a Bear Lake Rainbow search, it will give you the story.
Hope that will help


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted several trips from Bear lake on here. Do a quick search and you should get some answers. You will be hard pressed to catch much from the shore unless you longline Cisco and have a raft/tube/boat/canoe to get your bait out a couple hundred yards. Try power bait casted as far out as possible. You should get some bows or cutts if you hit the right spot.
> ...


Yes Goob, There are a ton of people who still use this method. I have done it and would rather jig for them. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Keep in mind if you long line from the east side when the fish hit you can't just set the hook and fight the fish. As soon as you set the hook you need to run toward the mountain as fast as you can to try and get the fish up and out of the rocks before they can get you snagged up and break your line. Good luck there are some huge cutts up there.


----------

